# Pigeon Sales And Auctions



## texanpioneers (Nov 17, 2004)

I Just Visited Eggbid For The First Time Thanks To Chris. It Is A Great Site. Does Anyone Know Of Any Other Quality Sites That Sells Are Auctions Pigeons. Thanks


----------



## Jerry (Nov 21, 2003)

*Auction Sites*

Here are a few links to other auction sites:

http://www.pigeons4sale.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.pl?category=Wings&item=1070246935

http://scripts.cgispy.com/auctions/auction.pl?
category=RacingPigeons&user=purepigeon

http://www.birdbid.net/

http://iPigeon.com

Happy Viewing!


----------



## Jerry (Nov 21, 2003)

*Correction*

For some reason unknown to me, the second link for the PurePigeon auction site would not copy as a complete link (maybe too long). Could not get it corrected either, so copy the entire two lines and paste. Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## texanpioneers (Nov 17, 2004)

*thanks*

thanks jerry!!


----------



## Pigeonsforsale (Oct 14, 2004)

Did you already visit

www.pigeonsforsale.be 

Quality pigeons for sale. Transport to other countries isn't a problem.

Kind regards

Sven


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*I can attest to the one site.*



Jerry said:


> Here are a few links to other auction sites:
> 
> http://www.pigeons4sale.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.pl?category=Wings&item=1070246935
> 
> ...


I have purchased several racing homers over the years from the iPigeon.com, if you are looking for racing pigeons, I don't think anyone else comes close. Good post Jerry.


----------

